# Toll Compensation



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Fresh deliveries seem to be something “new” here in NJ and clearly they haven’t quite figured this out here yet. This question goes out to anyone who goes through a decent amount of tolls delivering packages/groceries. Are they compensating for any tolls anywhere else across the country? I’m a long time uber/Lyft Driver and whenever we have to cross into NY, we are given a flat rate of $20 credited through the app(charged to rider). The toll costs about $12. Cannot pickup in NY so extra compensation to come back to Jersey. Amazon reps at warehouses know this is an issue and just tell us to email support. They were even handing out gift cards last week to compensate for tolls. “It’s a problem that we are addressing” - is what I got from the reps. I emailed support and have not received anything back yet. Your input is greatly appreciated


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

There's a few routes here that will lead you through a toll. There's no way to avoid them in the flex app so I look ahead in the map to see if it'll send me that way. If it does I switch to google maps for directions to my first stop instead.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Brandon Wilson said:


> There's a few routes here that will lead you through a toll. There's no way to avoid them in the flex app so I look ahead in the map to see if it'll send me that way. If it does I switch to google maps for directions to my first stop instead.


I try to avoid tolls at all costs; literally. But if you do go through them... do they reimburse?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Waze has an avoid tolls on it and will probably make you a better route. Good luck


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Rayn10 said:


> I try to avoid tolls at all costs; literally. But if you do go through them... do they reimburse?


They do not reimburse


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

If you complete a 2 hour block in 20 minutes, and the app tells you to return to the pickup location, do you always return or disregard?


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Rayn10 said:


> If you complete a 2 hour block in 20 minutes, and the app tells you to return to the pickup location, do you always return or disregard?


Yes, you do.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

icantdeliverhere said:


> Yes, you do.


You return to the warehouse or no?


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Rayn10 said:


> You return to the warehouse or no?


Yes, you do.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Rayn10 said:


> If you complete a 2 hour block in 20 minutes, and the app tells you to return to the pickup location, do you always return or disregard?


Support told me it was a glitch that the app does and that if I delivered everything given to me then I'm free to go about my business. I take my ass home or find somewhere to hang out close to the station while I fish for another block.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Brandon Wilson said:


> Support told me it was a glitch that the app does and that if I delivered everything given to me then I'm free to go about my business. I take my ass home or find somewhere to hang out close to the station while I fish for another block.


I finished a block tonight and would of flipped on uber and Lyft but I had 8 empty fresh bags that I had to return. Should of thrown them in the nearest dumpster


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Rayn10 said:


> If you complete a 2 hour block in 20 minutes, and the app tells you to return to the pickup location, do you always return or disregard?


NO. And throw all fresh bags away!


----------



## Lyftaway (Dec 30, 2014)

If you are on a fresh/prime/restaurant route and you finish your current run, you are eligible to pick up additional routes if you return to the pickup area. Amazon will not assign you to a new route/pickup if you are 30 minutes or less from the end of your shift. The guidance I've been given is that if you can't make it back to a FC/pickup area within 30 minutes of the end of your shift, don't bother and do your own thing. otherwise return and see if you pick up additional runs.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

You don't get reimbursed for any tolls. Your best bet is to sign up for discounted tolls in your state. You'll save about 30%. They send you a lil sticker transponder to put on your windshield that recognizes your car for a discount as you drive by the toll passes. It's just the cost of doing business. It's not that big of an expense considering for full time prime flex drivers we make around 60k a year.


----------



## Cb2733 (May 13, 2017)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> You don't get reimbursed for any tolls. Your best bet is to sign up for discounted tolls in your state. You'll save about 30%. They send you a lil sticker transponder to put on your windshield that recognizes your car for a discount as you drive by the toll passes. It's just the cost of doing business. It's not that big of an expense considering for full time prime flex drivers we make around 60k a year.


Not true they have started to reimburse us for that particular route. We received an email they are paying back Bayonne,NJ route and Staten Island, NY route. The toll is $15 it shows in your earnings as manuel adjustment. So it works out pretty good for us.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Choose your poison. Tolls are tax deductible so you are either going to get it back with your tax return or you are going to claim your reimbursement it as additional income in some form which is subject to tax. You end up in the same spot regardless.


----------

